# CFD providers changing margin rates?



## Jake Hall (17 December 2006)

Holla!

Could anyone advise if its typical for CFD providers to change margin rates arbitrary during huge stock up\down movements?

Yes I know that in PDS they always state that you are rightless and agree that they can give you an asskick at any time they like but still, is it common to change rates at volatile securities ?


----------

